# ASME/PPI Courses?



## CASADOCS (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone use any of the available ASME or PPI (ASME PE Exam review DVDs) for their review and preparation? Any recommended ones? What about classroom courses?


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to the PPI course in California. Excellent course and instructor. I recommend taking a course to help direct your study path. He provided a lot of "don't worry about that" and also "there may only be one question on that subject".


----------



## Clydeman (Jan 28, 2011)

I checked out the ASME DVDs from the library. I have only watched about 1/2 of the 16 DVDs. In my opinion about half of the professors on the DVDs are decent and the other half are not so good. Two of the professors are particularly bad.

It does come with a DVD with the powerpoint presentations. They are a pretty good summary, not too in depth.

Overall I would not pay the $500 they are asking. If you can check it out at the library sure, but for $500 I think your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## heath014 (Feb 2, 2011)

The ASME DVD's are terrible. Don't waste your money. I did get valuable information from the PPI CD's. They give you hints for the refrigeration process. They also simplify some things.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2011)

CASADOCS said:


> Anyone use any of the available ASME or PPI (ASME PE Exam review DVDs) for their review and preparation? Any recommended ones? What about classroom courses?


I highly recommend the PPI refresher course on DVDs by Dr. James Kamm for both morning and afternoon preparation.

The best strategy is to view/ listen to a course topic (e.g. refrigeration), solve some basic practice problems given at the end, and then tackle the same topic on the MERM.

PLEASE DO NOT WASTE TIME ON THE ASME DVDS.

I didn't mind spending money on prep stuff but it was a frustrating waste of time trying to gather anything useful from the DVDs.


----------



## RobertR (Feb 12, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> I went to the PPI course in California. Excellent course and instructor. I recommend taking a course to help direct your study path. He provided a lot of "don't worry about that" and also "there may only be one question on that subject".


I second that recommendation. You're right, the instructor really knows his stuff in preparing for the exam. I thanked him for his help as soon as I found out I passed.


----------

